

Show HN: Demo application for Eligible Web Services. - kategleason
https://github.com/EligibleAPI/eligible-demo

======
malay
For a number of common health insurance transactions (verifying/checking
health insurance information for a patient, procedure eligibility, patient
demographics, claims status) that are part of the standard HIPAA transaction
set, Eligible replaces legacy X12 EDI with a modern API.

Basically, if you are building any healthcare tools that could use
administrative information from a health insurance company, you should
probably be doing it on Eligible's platform.

<http://eligibleapi.com>

------
MatthewPhillips
Just so happens this hits #1 on HN just as GitHub has a major service
outage... <https://status.github.com/>

~~~
kmfrk
Got it working after some refreshing. Getting errors while trying to make it
work locally, though.

The read-only demo is at <http://eligible-demo.herokuapp.com/>.

Not that I understand what this is supposed to be about, though.

~~~
andrewpbrett
Feel free to post details on any errors. Issues page on github is probably the
best place, once it's back up.

------
sideproject
I really really have no idea what this thing is about. Can someone explain
please?

~~~
kategleason
Instant integration with over 700 health insurance companies across the
country. Healthcare companies use us to query for real time information on
their patient's benefit plans. eligibleapi.com

------
markolschesky
If you don't believe in easy eligibility integration yet, prepare for the
magic show.

------
BSousa
Not related to the project itself but with Eligible. Not sure if the author is
related to them.

I just checked their pricing page.

Why the hell do they have this in a threatening wording:

* _If you force us to apply pass-throughs we will contact you._

First, why use the * ? I scanned the damn page trying to find out where the *
was on the text.

Second, 'if you _FORCE_ us ... we _WILL_ contact you'. I don't even know what
pass-through is but honestly, I feel I'm already under scrutiny even before
using them.

Save it for the FAQ or Terms of Service.

~~~
kategleason
yeah the wording is my fault. I'll update it now. What I should have wrote is:
"if you're using us exclusively for medicaid transactions, we'll contact you"

the reason being is because we actually get charged some govt pass through fee
for medicaid transactions right now. for all our other customers the volume is
low enough where we just take the loss, but for those only planning to ping
medicaid companies it would not be worth it to us.

~~~
BSousa
Even so, why not 'If you would like to use us exclusively for medicaid
transactions, contact us at' or something like that?

Your wording just seems you will be keeping an eye on what I'm doing and if I
screw up you will get in contact with me and not in a good way.

In any case, congratulations on the service, I hope it goes well for you guys.

~~~
kategleason
Makes sense.

Thanks for being constructive with the feedback :) just pushed the update and
took your advice on wording.

~~~
BSousa
No problem and good luck! :)

------
vyrotek
As someone who once worked in this space (Specifically hospital HIMS), you had
me at HL7. :)

~~~
kategleason
thanks! :)

------
ramoq
how does this jive with RBM's? Are you even including radiology related
service codes?

~~~
kategleason
List of service codes: <https://eligibleapi.com/service-codes>

~~~
ramoq
There we go, then I refer back to my original question(RBM's). I commented on
this a while back on another thread. But radiology is where the big $$ is. Any
plans to go look into this.

------
marikachen
Great Job!

